# Pics from SF Maltese Meetup...Edit: Link w/ more pics Post #32



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

It was a beautiful day to spend surrounded by a sea of white fluffs! I met SM member Cindy with her adorable Lilly. Shiloh had a blast getting to know everyone. She was quite the little social butterfly!

How many malts can you count?








Shiloh lappin' up the nice sun!








Shiloh and her new friend, Lilly!








Gorgeous Lilly!!








Cute little 5 month old named Bentley!















Chance falling asleep in his mom's arms!








And they're off! Mini race between Shi and Bentley








What's that I smell?








It's the treat lady!!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Cute little sweetheart!















Good bye kisses!








That's all folks!! Thanks for looking!!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

OMG!!! cuteness overload! looks like shiloh had a wonderful time with all her buddies! she is sooo adorable :wub::wub::wub: remy can't wait to see his girlfriend in a week!!! :chili:


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

so much white fluffy cuteness!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh how cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

What a fabulous bunch! Looks like you all had a great time!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what great pictures. :aktion033:looks like everyone had a good day


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What great pictures! Looks like the white fluffies had lots of fun!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That looks like so much fun! What's not to love with that many little Malts running around. Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

How much fun that must have been!!!!! Shiloh is such a Doll baby!!!! Isn't it weird how maltese seem to recognize and love their own 'kind'... Thank you so much for sharing!!! I hope you guys get to meet up again soon!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Awww looks like so much fun. They are all adorable. I absolutely LOVE Shiloh's haircut! So very sheek!!! :wub: She is gorgeous!!! :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Great photos! Oh to be in that sea of white fluffs! Love all the pics but esp the last one with little Shilo saying goodbye - what a sweet girl


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

These are the best photos!!! It looks like so much fun!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Great pix! All of them are so cute! I am glad you had a good time!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

beautiful pictures! thanks for sharing  hopefully yeager will be among them next time


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

ahhhhhh...that is way to much cuteness in one place. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

remy said:


> OMG!!! cuteness overload! looks like shiloh had a wonderful time with all her buddies! she is sooo adorable :wub::wub::wub: remy can't wait to see his girlfriend in a week!!! :chili:


Shi can't wait to meet handsome Remy either...I hope that last icon is NOT a sign of what will happen when they meet!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Romo's mommy said:


> Awww looks like so much fun. They are all adorable. I absolutely LOVE Shiloh's haircut! So very sheek!!! :wub: She is gorgeous!!! :wub:


haha, thanks! it's the Clydesdale look! I love it! SO easy to manage!!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

shanghaimomma said:


> These are the best photos!!! It looks like so much fun!!


Hurry and come back to the BAY!!! :aktion033:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

That was a great time. I have never seen so many white pups in one place. 
Shilo is adorable, especially with the hair cut.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow, what beautiful malts!!! They are all so adorable and super white fluffy!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

This summer I will have to come up and join you both! Love the pics - thanks for sharing!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I love these pics!!

I also wanted to add that this is a different maltese group than I mentioned in a different post. I really hope I get to come to a meetup sometime!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh I was hoping to see some of the maltese meetup pictures from you ^_^ 

Thanks so much for sharing ... loved them. All malts were too adorable. Looks like Shilo had a BLAST 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What an adorable bunch of maltese! All so photogenic and cute!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awwww! maltese heaven!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Meetup heaven!!! What great pics!! Just think we will all have 3 days or more of meetup heaven in just one more week!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

love these they r all soo beautiful!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Great pictures! Shilo is adorable. Looks like the pups had a great time!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

What sweet, adorable faces!! Loved all the pictures, thanks!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

So cute together...wish I could go to a meetup, sigh....


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

yeagerbum said:


> beautiful pictures! thanks for sharing  hopefully yeager will be among them next time


Yes!! Can't wait to meet him!! He's adorable!!

Link from the Meetup.com website that has a compilation of all the attendees pics!
http://www.meetup.com/sanfranciscomaltese/photos/all_photos/?photoAlbumId=899782


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

joyomom said:


> This summer I will have to come up and join you both! Love the pics - thanks for sharing!


Please do! I've yet to meet the M&M's!!



bellaratamaltese said:


> I love these pics!!
> 
> I also wanted to add that this is a different maltese group than I mentioned in a different post. I really hope I get to come to a meetup sometime!


Yes, a different one for sure!! I took myself off of that list after that last time. :smilie_tischkante:



Cosy said:


> What an adorable bunch of maltese! All so photogenic and cute!


 Believe me, it took quite a number of tries to even get a good facial shot!! Those little cuties were moving around so fast!! 



mom2bijou said:


> Meetup heaven!!! What great pics!! Just think we will all have 3 days or more of meetup heaven in just one more week!


YAY!!!! MALT HEAVEN would be an understatement! Can't wait to meet you and Emma!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Sweet pics of all those babies. :wub::wub::wub: When's the next meet up?


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

how nice!! great pics!:wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, truly beautiful.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

I've never wished I lived in SF more! And that's saying something because it's my favorite city in the world!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

awww, that looks like a really fun meet-up . .and Shiloh is so gorgeous . . .I bet she went crazy over meeting all these malts . . .

maybe I can get lucky and join in when I come to SFO for my next trip. :wub:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

nice pics!


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

I love it! How fun! I live in norcal too! maybe i can try to make one of the meets one day.


----------

